# Dell Shipping time



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey, just ordered a dell desktop (because i have to for school) I'm just wondering if anyone knows how long it will take to get here?


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I've always found that Dell ships very quickly.
Less than a week if in stock.
Two days wouldn't shock me.
It depends on many factors, but they are very good.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I ordered a Dell 2007FP LCD during their last sale, and had it in 3 days. Very good indeed, considering that I'm in BC.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I had my core-duo laptop custom built. They said it would take 3 weeks, but I had it in 8 days. My 24" LCD I got in 3 days. They are actually very fast, and I was very happy with my purchases.

A7


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

I ordered a 19" monitor on Wednesday of last week... haven't seen it yet.

Does anyone know who they use to ship? Local courier or do they have their own trucks?

waiting patiently...

Cheers!


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Greenman said:


> I ordered a 19" monitor on Wednesday of last week... haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Does anyone know who they use to ship? Local courier or do they have their own trucks?
> 
> ...


got my order from purolator.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I love how this is slowly turning into an Apple/Dell website.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

Mrsam said:


> Hey, just ordered a dell desktop (because i have to for school) I'm just wondering if anyone knows how long it will take to get here?<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=29744.10000288&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


about 10 days in the states


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

capitalK said:


> I love how this is slowly turning into an Apple/Dell website.


maybe because of the dell deals, I missed the 17" lcd for $179  . As long as the quality is ok and its cheap(IN PRICE) I don't care who made it.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Aero said:


> maybe because of the dell deals, I missed the 17" lcd for $179  . As long as the quality is ok and its cheap(IN PRICE) I don't care who made it.


Mine's coming with the 17" LCD  . Thanks alot for your help guys hopefully I'll be reciving my system soon...then the question becomes how will my desk facilitate it all?? :yikes:


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

ordered a pocket router once on sale, got it the next day!


----------

